

No Code of Conduct – We are all adults, after all, aren't we? - aaronchall
http://nocodeofconduct.com/ncoc

======
aaronchall
I think there's a place for Codes of Conduct, and there's places where they
don't make sense.

In a large organizational ecosystem, you probably need them. In a close group
of friends, you can probably discuss religion and politics, and even display
your favorite type of bigotry, without getting anyone mad.

In communities where people can build reputations, whether quantified (like
online social network "karma") or unquantified (like real-life networks or
facebook), people with stronger reputations tend to be better behaved.

You don't really _want_ a code of conduct. It's just that some communities
aren't well insulated from jerks, so in some cases, you need those rules to
get jerks to either behave or leave.

What you _really want_ is a community where people act like mature adults.

